# Trader Joe's Force Primeval Bars



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

We just got a Trader Joe's in town. I was thrilled. The first thing on my shopping list was Force Primeval Bars. TRADER JOES DOESN'T SELL THEM IN THE MIDWEST! I have one more bag in the freezer that I brought back from CA over Christmas. I need a substitute and I can bake.

For those not in the know, FPBs are dense, chewy bread bars with dried fruit and nuts. The ingredients list indicates that whole wheat is a pretty minor ingredient, so a recipe that has more whole wheat would be good. Other ingredients are raisins, dried apple, walnuts and cinnemon.

Recipes? In the absence of a recipe, how do I modify a whole-wheat bread recipe that makes loafs to make these bars?


----------

